# Shifter stuck



## crossroad

I have a problem with my 8n I cant shift into 2nd 4th gear and reverse I can't get it into 1st and 3rd any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RC Wells

you are fortunate, as there is a very good on-line reference source for your transmission. http://www.newoldmanuals.com/ford-8n-9n-2n-online-service-manual/index.htm

The usual reason one of the older Ford transmissions will not shift is a broken interlock spring (what everyone else calls a shift detent spring) or a slipped shift fork for which one of the shift fork lock screws have worked loose over time. These transmission are easily inspected from the top, as they are a top loader type. 

The diagrams on the site I referenced will show you exactly where to look.


----------



## crossroad

thanks for the info


----------



## sixbales

Howdy crossroad,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I have had shifter problems on my Ford 3600 and also on a Massey Ferguson 150 tractor that I used to own. I attribute this to a worn shift mechanisms. The simple solution is to remove the transmission cover and look for a shift fork that is out of line .....move it back into alignment (neutral) with a large screwdriver. This would be the first thing to check.


----------

